# Sonic Boom announced for 3DS and Wii U



## ilman (Feb 6, 2014)

​



> _A French video hosting website has posted a trailer of what appears to be the third Sonic title exclusive Nintendo. It’s based off the new CG cartoon series Sonic Boom._
> 
> _Confirmed characters are Sonic, Knuckles, Amy and Tails, all showing off their new looks. From watching the trailer it has a very Sonic Heroes feel – each character has their own unique abilities, however segments show all characters on screen in the level at once._
> 
> _The game is not being made by Sonic Team, but instead being co-developed by Sanzaru (Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time) and Big Red Button Entertainment (former developers of Naughty Dog)._


 
Personally, I am hyped. Finally a Sonic game with more playable characters than Sonic and made by a slightly less crappy studio. Let's hope it's not another Sonic Cycle again or there will be a BOOM by the fans... I'll shut up now.

 Source


----------



## lismati (Feb 6, 2014)

And now, for a genre refining, defining moment, Sonic will irritate you with his loud and shitty music!

Only in Sonic WubWubDrrrrrWrrrWubWubBlargh


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

_*Looks at the absolutely terrible art style, especially at Knuckles who looks as if he fell in Bane's steroids tank*_ ...okay, I'm going to grab this length of rope now, give me a minute. If you'll be looking for me, I'm going to _hang out_ in the barn for a while... please don't follow me, give me... say... 15 minutes for myself... I need to sort something out.


----------



## Langin (Feb 6, 2014)

This looks HORRIBLE. I laughed when I saw sonic. xD


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 6, 2014)

This really doesn't look bad (gameplay wise), I dunno why people keep bringing up the sonic cycle when it got busted awhile back. Is it because Lost world's was very very middle of the road? :/

On the trailer itself, some of it looks weird xD specifically 24 seconds in when the camera is panning around them. Sonic looks really shiny for some reason. the redesigns will most certainly take getting use to.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Looks at the absolutely terrible art style, especially at Knuckles who looks as if he fell in Bane's steroids vat*_ ...okay, I'm going to grab this length of rope now, give me a minute. If you'll be looking for me, I'm going to _hang out_ in the barn for a while... please don't follow me, give me... say... 15 minutes for myself... I need to sort something out.


I don't think it's THAT bad, really. Sonic looks a bit off, Knuckles is... cringeworthy at the very least and the choice of music is debatable, but the overall art style seems okay. It reminds me a lot of Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> I don't think it's THAT bad, really. Sonic looks a bit off, Knuckles is... cringeworthy at the very least and the choice of music is debatable, but the overall art style seems okay. *It reminds me a lot of Ratchet & Clank.*


Oh good,_ because it's not supposed to_, it's supposed to remind you of Sonic. It looks terribad, only Tails looks okay out of the lot.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 6, 2014)

OH MY GOD I can't believe what they did to Sonic... they gave him a NEW DESIGN STYLE instead of the same design used for 30 years.  I'm so upset that I'm shitting all over myself.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 6, 2014)

nonononononononononono. Dafuq is this? Heck, even the game with the same name appears to be much better.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 6, 2014)

will it be a 4 play co-op game kinda
like Ratchet & Clank All 4 One

here the tv show


English game trailer


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi better update his avatar!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

yuyuyup said:


> OH MY GOD I can't believe what they did to Sonic... they gave him a NEW DESIGN STYLE instead of the same design used for 30 years. I'm so upset that I'm shitting all over myself.


*>Implying that Sonic used the same style over the course of those 30 years*


Spoiler











Good game, yupyupyup - good game. 

ilman Your post has been re-formatted to frontpage standards - hope you don't mind. Replaced the french trailer with an english one, courtesy of Ryupower - kudos!


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 6, 2014)

Why is dubstep still a thing?!?!

Questionable character models aside, this game looks very promising.


----------



## Heat87 (Feb 6, 2014)

I like more the special attack from Colonel Guile called "SONIC BOOM" than this Game


----------



## Snailface (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks like a PS4 game. 

Yes, I'm saying the game's graphics look really good while stealthfully flattering Sony fanboys.
They won't care. The attacks will resume shortly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> here the tv show:


The cartoon actually looks fairly okay. The humor's endearing, the voices are spot-on, the only inconsistency I see are Sonic's arms - they're not supposed to be blue. Other than that, it looks like an acceptable kids show.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 6, 2014)

Their legs are all a bit odd, like they've got rickets or something.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 6, 2014)

ugh >_< ...their faces look so weird on the game (good on the tv show though..)


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 6, 2014)

Whats wrong with the Character Models?
Whats wrong with the Music?
Whats wrong with the Gamepla.. wait, no, that actually looked interesting. 

But really, who designed these new character models?
Also Bangarang is so old. I am really sceptical about this game.


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 6, 2014)

sonic's arms are blue now


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2014)

Sonic Boom?

More like Sonic Bust.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

relevant


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm going to give this a chance.

You can't blow something over until you try it, and I like when franchises go for a chance.
Change is good
Change we need.


----------



## Naridar (Feb 6, 2014)

There's a poem in my language, the first line translated to english goes like:

"It hurts to see a god in ruins"

And it oddly fits the situation.


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 6, 2014)

when they make multiple characters playable they really need to make sure sonic is faster than the others.  I mean come on he is sonic the hedgehog.  There was a scene in there that showed all four of them running together and it looked to be all pretty close to the same speed.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2014)

JPhantom said:


> when they make multiple characters playable they really need to make sure sonic is faster than the others. I mean come on he is sonic the hedgehog. There was a scene in there that showed all four of them running together and it looked to be all pretty close to the same speed.


Maybe it could be that Sonic doesnt want to leave everyone else behind?
Maybe Sonic has pace control?
It would be rather inconvenient to always have to wait for them


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Apparently this exists so this is relevant as well


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm going to give this a chance.
> 
> You can't blow something over until you try it, and I like when franchises go for a chance.
> Change is good
> Change we need.


Pretty sure _(I hope? )_ it's merely stylized for the sake of the cartoon. That being said, the concept art actually looks good - the in-game models are a tad exaggerated.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 6, 2014)

When did knuckles becomes so jacked?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> When did knuckles becomes so jacked?


After he ate Big the Cat's aborted body.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2014)

Tails and Amy looks alright.  The others are my concern. Interesting overall.


----------



## bluejon (Feb 6, 2014)

is it me...or does Knuckles look like he's taken steriods


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks better than Sonic Lost World but will it play better than it probably not. I can't help to be concerned about the gameplay after all the flops.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> It looks better than Sonic Lost World but will it play better than it probably not. I can't help to be concerned about the gameplay after all the flops.


All the flops? There haven't been any for a couple years now - Colours and Generations were great, Lost World is entirely acceptable, Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 1 and 2 are okay too.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Now that I look it up, Knuckles is actually not even that different from his old design. http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...s/thumb/7/76/Knuckles.PNG/1000px-Knuckles.PNG
His arms are thicker and as a result his fists seem less oversized, but most of all his upper body pretty much doubled in size. The general shape is the same though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> Now that I look it up, Knuckles is actually not even that different from his old design. http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...s/thumb/7/76/Knuckles.PNG/1000px-Knuckles.PNG
> His arms are thicker and as a result his fists seem less oversized, but most of all his upper body pretty much doubled in size. The general shape is the same though.


There is such a thing as exaggeration. While I like the concept art, the final model's torso is a little bit _too_ big - kinda like an upside-down pear. What you're saying here is that swole'd body looks perfectly natural - it's just that it's twice as big as a normal one. _;O;_

Related picture:


Spoiler


----------



## placebooooo (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The cartoon actually looks fairly okay. The humor's endearing, the voices are spot-on, the only inconsistency I see are Sonic's arms - they're not supposed to be blue. Other than that, it looks like an acceptable kids show.


I'm not sure why you are disliking the game? I personally feel as if the game looks ok even though the characters are somewhat deformed, but it looks like a pretty good series. I have only had experience with sonic rivals for psp and as for cartoons, I watched sonic x which was rather enjoyable in my younger ages. I really dont have a strong say whether this sonic is better or not judging by your avatar you are definitely the bigger fan. Anyway, hope it exceeds your expectations!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 6, 2014)

Snailface said:


> It looks like a PS4 game.
> 
> Yes, I'm saying the game's graphics look really good while stealthfully flattering Sony fanboys.
> They won't care. The attacks will resume shortly.


 
Check the textures again.
But its still in development so its gonna change.... i hope so.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't be like Sonic 2006.....don't be like Sonic 2006, please oh PLEASE don't...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

placebooooo said:


> I'm not sure why you are disliking the game? I personally feel as if the game looks ok even though the characters are somewhat deformed, but it looks like a pretty good series. I have only had experience with sonic rivals for psp and as for cartoons, I watched sonic x which was rather enjoyable in my younger ages. I really dont have a strong say whether this sonic is better or not judging by your avatar you are definitely the bigger fan. Anyway, hope it exceeds your expectations!


I like how the gameplay looks like, it's just that Knuckles's in-game model effectively works like a force field against me and immediately causes a violent, negative reaction. It needs some polishing and a down-sizing in relation to the cartoon concept art - then I'll be on-board with this.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There is such a thing as exaggeration. While I like the concept art, the final model's torso is a little bit _too_ big - kinda like an upside-down pear. What you're saying here is that swole'd body looks perfectly natural - it's just that it's twice as big as a normal one. _;O;_
> 
> Related picture:
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying I thought it was a good thing, just that it surprised me how close it was to the old Knuckles considering how much it repels me. lol


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know but it looks kinda interesting I would give it a chance, It may look weird but what else are they gonna do, the same run through a stage side scrolling or going from point A to point B in a third person perspective runner.
If so then what's the point, it's just gonna be people saying the game sucks or it is repetitive like some mario games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> relevant





I like the remastered intro better (the one made for Sonic Mega Collection). Still anime, just a lot cleaner and a lot smoother


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't be like Sonic 2006.....don't be like Sonic 2006, please oh PLEASE don't...


Sonic's death in 06 was the greatest Sonic moment of all time.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Lazily made comparison pic




At least his ridiculous clown shoes are downsized.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Sonic's death in 06 was the greatest Sonic moment of all time.


 

Sonic Generations is the only modern sonic game I actually like because you only played Sonic and none of the other aux character (most of which suck)


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty sure _(I hope? )_ it's merely stylized for the sake of the cartoon. That being said, the concept art actually looks good - the in-game models are a tad exaggerated.


Erm...Sonic's legs are half the size of his character now. Then again, looking at his evolution, it follows the trend.

@developers: keep it up, guys! Only a few generations to go and Sonic can start dating Bayonetta. 


Yeah, and Knuckles sure looks beefy. It's different, but I don't follow Sonic franchises enough to really care.


----------



## zeello (Feb 6, 2014)

massive improvement over generations/colors sonic. Sonic may be a bit too tall but at least they remembered to oh you know ANIMATE him and it seems they actually did a good job of it.

sonic reminds me of his sonic riders self. new shoes even.

art style and environments seem a little stereotypical. Looks like a non-Sonic plstformer such as jak series or crash, or some forgetten ps2 era platformer. I would have hated this trailer if Sega hadnt turned Sonic into plastic after 2006. Besides, its refreshing to see a Sonic game where Sonic isn't the only playable character. Really takes ya back doesn't it.

p.s. does it seem like Amy holding her hammy in a ready position gives away the fact a particular sonic game is western made.


----------



## LuckySteves (Feb 6, 2014)

I really like the look of it.  It seems like a bit of a spiritual successor to sonic adventure 2, I hope they do something about the knuckles parts if it is.  I found them to be dull with an extremely difficult to use radar and one level with a time limit that killed me so many times...

Awesome that Naughty Dog finally get to develop for Nintendo, I'm looking forward to the 3D on the 3DS as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

LuckySteves said:


> I really like the look of it. It seems like a bit of a spiritual successor to sonic adventure 2, I hope they do something about the knuckles parts if it is. I found them to be dull with an extremely difficult to use radar and one level with a time limit that killed me so many times...
> 
> Awesome that Naughty Dog finally get to develop for Nintendo, I'm looking forward to the 3D on the 3DS as well.


 

Yeah, those Knuckles/Rouge levels sucked, I hope they don't make a return in this game. And I never thought I'd see the day that Naughty Dog devs would work for Nintendo, not that that's a bad thing though


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 6, 2014)

Why did they use a Skrillex track for this?
The character models are ok, but what happened to Kunckles? Looks like he's been taking staroids lifting a ton of weights!
Most of the "gameplay" footage was cut-scenes and there was only a few seconds of actual gameplay footage.
Let's just hope this doesn't turn out like that other game not made in-house at SEGA, Sonic Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## renes2 (Feb 6, 2014)

doesnt look so bad.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

DJ91990 said:


> Why did they use a Skrillex track for this?
> The character models are ok, but what happened to Kunckles? Looks like he's been taking staroids lifting a ton of weights!
> Most of the "gameplay" footage was cut-scenes and there was only a few seconds of actual gameplay footage.
> Let's just hope this doesn't turn out like that other game not made in-house at SEGA, Sonic Dark Brotherhood.


relevant


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2014)

Am I the only one disliking this game because Sonic has always been stupid and not because "muh designs"?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> relevant



Just when I thought the series couldn't be deader


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Am I the only one disliking this game because Sonic has always been stupid and not because "muh designs"?


Yes. Now go fondle your plumber or something.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Actually I know what happened here. Knuckles finally listened to Sonic's taunting telling him to "step it up" and he stepped up his daily workout.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> Actually I know what happened here. Knuckles finally listened to Sonic's taunting telling him to "step it up" and he stepped up his daily *steroid intake*.


 

FTFY


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 6, 2014)

People bitch about Sonic and that it needs a change, it gets one and they bitch about it changing. I don't care what anyone says I'm all over this when its released.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 6, 2014)

well I looked at older vs New designs a little bit. 
What if they just went through puberty? 
I mean Knuckles looks more man mode like and Amy looks less childish and somewhat attractive.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 6, 2014)

What little of the gameplay it shows, it looks alright. Im quite happy to play as those 4 characters, even Amy and the levels look actually kinda fun. A little bit of platforming mixed with alot of speed. As long as its not bogged down too much with platforming and is more akin to how it was on SA2 then im all for that. Character models for Sonic and Knuckles look a bit weird but thats not a huge deal if the gameplay is good. 

I dare say im optermistic about this (Altho i am aware that this IS a sonic game, biggest hype letdown game series ever)


----------



## Issac (Feb 6, 2014)

Knuckles on roiiiiids!!!

Well, I don't know what to think of this really. Sonic has been destroyed so many times over and over, so you won't get any "oooh, Sonic doesn't look like this!" comments  from me. Might be good, might be ass. What really let me down is the use of Bangarang. If you use brostep, use NEW brostep or even compose some of your own.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Feb 6, 2014)

First it seems strange but then it looks alright... just give it a chance, if the gameplay is awesome you will not give a damn about the characters look.
And is a sonic game so you pass the time watching the character back and what is in front of that character not looking at the face or body.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> After he ate Big the Cat's aborted body.


What, did he inherit the steroids of Jon st. John's more famous Duke Nukem?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2014)

they were on the right track with generations now they seem to be going backwards.....

the sonic cycle is indeed back


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 6, 2014)

Owwwww man, poor horsie


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> What, did he inherit the steroids of Jon st. John's more famous Duke Nukem?


I was thinking more along the lines of South Park's Cartman, really.



_BEEFCAAAKE! ;O;_


----------



## matpower (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying that Sonic used the same style over the course of those 30 years*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, they still look similar style-wise.
That Sonic Boom Sonic looks like a Half-Human Half-Hedgehog. 
And I won't ever talk about Knux.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2014)

Just when I think the Sonic franchise can't go any lower, they somehow find a shovel.

I almost spit out my drink when they started playing Bangarang. They've got nothing on my main man Sseth.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 6, 2014)

I didn't like Sonic Colors.
This looks better than that ?
I didn't like the gameplay ... felt off or something.

What do people think of Sonic Colors ?


----------



## matpower (Feb 6, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I didn't like Sonic Colors.
> This looks better than that ?
> I didn't like the gameplay ... felt off or something.
> 
> What do people think of Sonic Colors ?


Sonic Colours broke the infamous "Sonic Cycle".
I found it a good Sonic game, the gameplay was pretty good and the level design was okay, the wisp power ups were pretty cool.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 6, 2014)

matpower said:


> Sonic Colours broke the infamous "Sonic Cycle".
> I found it a good Sonic game, the gameplay was pretty good and the level design was okay, the wisp power ups were pretty cool.


 
I just looked ... I haven't played Colors very much.
IGN and IGN readers liked Colors (8.5/10) http://ca.ign.com/games/sonic-colors/wii-75624

I didn't like Secret Rings (6.9/10) http://ca.ign.com/games/sonic-and-the-secret-rings/wii-800277


Maybe I'll try it again.

What is the best Sonic for the Wii ?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually like the new design they gave Sonic, with the scarf and th- *OMG WHAT'S WRONG WITH KNUCKLES??!1!!1?*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, they still look similar style-wise.
> That Sonic Boom Sonic looks like a Half-Human Half-Hedgehog.
> And I won't ever talk about Knux.


The stylistic differences are plainly visible over the course of the games, which was actually the running gag of Sonic Generations:



Classic Sonic looks nothing like Modern Sonic, really - the proportions are all different and there's some added decals, like the green eyes or the clips on the shoes:


Spoiler







*->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


It's even more glaringly apparent in the case of Amy Rose:


Spoiler







*->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


The problem really isn't that the character designs have changed - you're entirely correct in saying that they do _"look like themselves"_. It's rather that the new designs are a little bit bizzare in some cases.


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> What is the best Sonic for the Wii ?


IMHO it would be Sonic Colours.
I liked Sonic Unleashed too, it wasn't too bad.
Secret Rings and Black Knight aren't really Sonic games to me.
Edit:


osirisjem said:


> I just looked ... I haven't played Colors very much.
> IGN and IGN readers liked Colors (8.5/10) http://ca.ign.com/games/sonic-colors/wii-75624
> 
> I didn't like Secret Rings (6.9/10) http://ca.ign.com/games/sonic-and-the-secret-rings/wii-800277
> ...


I don't really trust IGN for reviews. 
You can't spell IGNorance without IGN.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I almost spit out my drink when they started playing Bangarang. They've got nothing on my main man Sseth.


Like'd for CRITICAL MISSION FAILURE. _;O;_

_(TARGET ACQUIRED. ACTIVATE SOMALIAN PIRATE. THEY'RE DEAD ALREADY... NEVR FORGET ;O; )_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2014)

Why would they ruin a perfectly good song like Bangarang?

Also Colors wasn't that great guys. For a franchise that used to compete with Mario it was lousy compared to Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Langin said:


> This looks HORRIBLE. I laughed when I saw sonic. xD


 
Um...how about knuckles?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm going to give this a chance.
> 
> You can't blow something over until you try it, and I like when franchises go for a chance.
> Change is good
> Change we need.


 
im all for change, but not drastic change and with style..this looks like Americanization of sonic :3


Guild McCommunist said:


> Colors wasn't that great guys.


 
THANK YOU! 

IMO, sonic heroes was last good sonic game game..after that he died...


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Um...how about knuckles?


Cringeworthy.
(I still don't get why they screwed everyone's design...)


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 7, 2014)

oh, so that's where idea for bandages originates xD



matpower said:


> Cringeworthy.
> (I still don't get why they screwed everyone's design...)


 
Well i wouldnt say screwed, that's pretty harsh word...the design is doomed i would say 
I'm all for change, but this... you need to fell to see something is of..i am a big 19yo sonic fan, but this is really to much after sonic 06


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would they ruin a perfectly good song like Bangarang?
> 
> Also Colors wasn't that great guys. For a franchise that used to compete with Mario it was lousy compared to Super Mario Galaxy.


Well, it was pretty good comparating with the games that came before it.
Again, it broke the "Sonic Cycle" thing that started after the end of the Dreamcast Era. That gave it a good reputation.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the GBAtemp community and the comments on certain topics make me laugh, but most of you are like those people who go to the theater every weekend and pay good money for movie but bitch about every single one of them (you all know who you are). I admit there are more bad Sonic games than good ones but just a week ago there were posts about how Sonic needs to change and be "fun" again, now there is a possibility that it could happen and now its "too different" as if any of you could make a better game. I'm all for stating an opinion but most of you speak as if everything you say is fact and try your best to offend anyone who sees something differently.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 7, 2014)

at least like this, it actually makes sense for knuckels to be physically stronger than other people with the same physique.

also, sonic characters get redesigned all the time, stop being so shocked about it


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> at least like this, it actually makes sense for knuckels to be physically stronger than other people with the same physique.
> 
> also, sonic characters get redesigned all the time, stop being so shocked about it


Well, Knuckles' power always came from his fists(Which are "big"):
Pic: http://imgur.com/zbDfuZb (I bugged the image link thing :/ )
and from his martial arts skills. (Quickly reading his info description as source).
Also about the redesign thing:




Even if they keep changing, they still look like themselves.
For example, this Sonic from Sonic Boom looks "human" seeing from his legs and arms comparated to the old designs(That still keep the same feel)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> IMO, sonic heroes was last good sonic game game..after that he died...


I couldn't enjoy Sonic Heroes to be honest. I wanted to buy it back in the Gamecube days but never came across it - having played it later on the Wii, I just couldn't force myself to play it.


----------



## roastable (Feb 7, 2014)

Anybody feel on the fence about the redesigns in the same way they felt about this?


Spoiler


----------



## Windaga (Feb 7, 2014)

I can kind of see what they were going for with Knuckles in the concept art, and it doesn't look bad. But the jump to 3D looks...off. Either way, I love the way Amy and Tails look, and Sonic looks like a punkier version of his Sonic Riders look.

Apart from that, it looks pretty good. I like the trailer for the TV Show, and the concept behind the game seems solid enough. I'll certainly look into it more when it comes out.


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Windaga said:


> I can kind of see what they were going for with Knuckles in the concept art, and it doesn't look bad. But the jump to 3D looks...off. Either way, I love the way Amy and Tails look, and Sonic looks like a punkier version of his Sonic Riders look.
> 
> Apart from that, it looks pretty good. I like the trailer for the TV Show, and the concept behind the game seems solid enough. I'll certainly look into it more when it comes out.


I don't have an opinion about the TV Show yet, but looking in Sonic Retro, I saw this:
" it includes plotlines such as “Knuckles becoming mayor” and “Dr. Eggman faking an injury so he can take Sonic to court”.
But considerating that every Sonic Show never had any relaction with the games, I always ignored that.(But since they are releasing a game, that is worrying me :/)


----------



## Kazekai (Feb 7, 2014)

I just want to know why tails is never appealing anymore. What was wrong with this? http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Prower-miles-tails-prower-6804084-402-502.jpg

What's a brutha gotta do to get a cute anime boi around here?

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/sonic/images/5/55/Tails_concept_art_2.gif


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh good,_ because it's not supposed to_, it's supposed to remind you of Sonic. It looks terribad, only Tails looks okay out of the lot.


Tails for SEGA mascot plz


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Kazekai said:


> I just want to know why tails is never appealing anymore. What was wrong with this? http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Prower-miles-tails-prower-6804084-402-502.jpg
> 
> What's a brutha gotta do to get a cute anime boi around here?
> 
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/sonic/images/5/55/Tails_concept_art_2.gif


Tails isn't looking too bad comparating to the others, but he is looking like a common super hero sidekick without powers.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 7, 2014)

I actually don't mind the look of the game or the TV series...Gamepkay looks pretty good, and the art style is different, but I actually like it


----------



## Kazekai (Feb 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Tails isn't looking too bad comparating to the others, but he is looking like a common super hero sidekick without powers.


 
tails is the most offensive to me because he looks nothing like his personality

Am I the only person left who knows how he should act and look?

http://www.powersonic.com.br/outros/concept_art/tails6.jpg

at least the other characters look like their personalities

everyone else seems to like him though so I guess from now on he'll look like a badass dudemeister instead of a cute little kid >_>


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2014)

Cool, I will follow my sonic release cycle by looking at it when it's announced, reading whatever crap people have to say about it and then just go on with my life.


----------



## matpower (Feb 7, 2014)

Kazekai said:


> tails is the most offensive to me because he looks nothing like his personality
> 
> Am I the only person left who knows how he should act and look?
> 
> ...


I meant design wise, but yeah, it doesn't match his personality.
Tails was mean to be young, inexperience(Also that is why he can't go super without Super Emeralds), sweet-natured and humble, he is looking like the average sidekick without any super powers.


----------



## Kazekai (Feb 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> I meant design wise, but yeah, it doesn't match his personality.
> Tails was mean to be young, inexperience(Also that is why he can't go super without Super Emeralds), sweet-natured and humble, he is looking like the average sidekick without any super powers.


 
I miss that about him, the concpet art makes him look cocky. 

I hate everything about the new cartoon and game's story but that bugged me the most.

especially that it's a comedy. I don't think sonic is a comedic series and it fails at being one, I liked the more serious adventure games or the american and british comics or the older cartoons.

but when most people see talking animals in stuff they assume it's a comedy or that it's for really small kids so nobody wants to make an epic story with action and drama about them. :'(


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2014)

Kazekai said:


> everyone else seems to like him though so I guess from now on he'll look like a badass dudemeister instead of a cute little kid >_>


Awww... Your little Tails is growing up.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 7, 2014)

So this must be a tie-in game for the new anime/series. Knuckles has his matching new series redesign and the game has the same name.


----------



## Kazekai (Feb 7, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Awww... You little Tails is growing up.


 
that's not funny >.> I don't like it when token kids grow up, they're there to be cute and give people a sense of childlike innocence


----------



## loco365 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys I found concept art


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Hey guys I found concept art


 
I'm Too Sexy


----------



## kehkou (Feb 7, 2014)

> _A French video hosting website has posted a trailer of what appears to be the *third Sonic title exclusive Nintendo*._


Yet we have this...


> Steve Singer, Nintendo's VP of licensing, was at the event to emphasize that _Sonic Boom_ represents the* second of three planned Sonic exclusives* for Nintendo machines. Looks like there will be one more to round a trilogy between _Lost World_ and _Boom_.


 
I guess Mario and Sonic blah blah Sochi doesn't count to them.


----------



## Kazekai (Feb 7, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> So this must be a tie-in game for the new anime/series. Knuckles has his matching new series redesign and the game has the same name.


 
it's specifically marketed at western people and animated by a western company so it's not really anime.

I'm so disappointed with how well-received tails' redesign is that I should just avoid this stuff like the plague >_> He looks like Daxter in the concept art, I just want sonic adventure 3. -_-

now every game franchise I cared about has been properly bastardized except sly, and that movie trailer makes me think it's not far behind all the others...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 7, 2014)

THEY RUINED KNUCKLES


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2014)

Kazekai said:


> it's specifically marketed at western people and animated by a western company so it's not really anime.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with how well-received tails' redesign is that I should just avoid this stuff like the plague >_> He looks like Daxter in the concept art, I just want sonic adventure 3. -_-
> 
> now every game franchise I cared about has been properly bastardized except sly, and that movie trailer makes me think it's not far behind all the others...


Why? New Tails looks almost exactly like old Tails, he just looks a tad more serious and has a belt thingy now.


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 7, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THIS LOOKS LIKE:
Crash of The Titans (by the *developers who left*Naughty Dog)
And 
Crash Mind over Mutant (also by the *developers who left*Naughty Dog)
...
I can't believe they just let them use the same engine for a sonic game. Both of those games sucked ass and it's obvious to me sonic is a reskin of Coco, knuckles of Crunch and tails is somewhat original.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2014)

Well at least it looks like you actually do some platforming (like in the original Mega Drive/CD games) this time around but it does look like another case of "well we have this platformer...oh you want to put your existing characters in there so it'll sell?....K....".

Shit music and Knuckles character design (Tales looks better) and pointless inclusion of a 4th character but we've been used to that since that immensely shit Sonic Adventure game. :

Just realised that Knuckles looks like a Jock or a bully now, I kinda expect him to every now and again try to steal Tails lunch money...though he did steal Emeralds from Sonic in the early games.


----------



## hhs (Feb 7, 2014)

Snailface said:


> It looks like a PS4 game.
> 
> Yes, I'm saying the game's graphics look really good while stealthfully flattering Sony fanboys.
> They won't care. The attacks will resume shortly.


Except they don't. The textures look weird and rubbery. 

Also...
*The cycle is eternal! Mwahahahaha**!!!*
I mean I hope it doesn't blow because I like the idea of co-op but don't get yer hopes up.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 7, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS LOOKS LIKE:
> Crash of The Titans (by Naughty Dog)
> And
> Crash Mind over Mutant (also by Naughty Dog)
> ...


neither of those games are by naughty dog
they only did the first 3 games and ctr (the 4 only good crash games)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS LOOKS LIKE:
> Crash of The Titans (by Naughty Dog)
> And
> Crash Mind over Mutant (also by Naughty Dog)
> ...


 

WAT

Crash of the Titans and Mind Over Mutant were both developed by Radical Entertainment. Not Naughty Dog. They haven't developed a Crash Bandicoot game since CTR.

EDIT:


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> at least like this, it actually makes sense for knuckels to be physically stronger than other people with the same physique.
> 
> also, sonic characters get redesigned all the time, stop being so shocked about it


 
Warehog... but i actually like warehog, it's stilish and interesting, but these characters dont even have that feel of sonic...


jonthedit said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS LOOKS LIKE:
> Crash of The Titans (by Naughty Dog)
> And
> Crash Mind over Mutant (also by Naughty Dog)
> ...


 
OMG, you're right


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I couldn't enjoy Sonic Heroes to be honest. I wanted to buy it back in the Gamecube days but never came across it - having played it later on the Wii, I just couldn't force myself to play it.


 
OMG, don't do that to your self! avoid GC and PS2 versions
or your picture of sonic will be ruined for you  

Ok, im exagarating a little but no, dont play them on GC or PS2,
i also forced my self to enjoy but i couldnt.._*only good*_ version_* is PC version of Sonic heroes!*_ 




So this is what happened to sonic 



Here are some similarities 

This is my advice..never let annione do a japanese game/anime..except Japanese


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2014)

the sonic cycle is back baby!


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2014)

I dont care wether its good or bad. A sonic exclusive now needs to be advertised massively on TV at every moment to begin the elevation from snake belly low of the wiiU ...


----------



## Heien (Feb 7, 2014)

I just dont understand all this bashing, game looks pretty nice. Definitely goes into my to play list.


----------



## Langin (Feb 7, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Um...how about knuckles?


 

Knuckles the balloon..?


----------



## Xale (Feb 7, 2014)

I dont think the characters look that bad. I wish knuckles was a bit shorter but I can deal with that. The show looks decent and the game looks interesting. Im looking forward to their release.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 7, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> I dont care wether its good or bad. A sonic exclusive now needs to be advertised massively on TV at every moment to begin the elevation from snake belly low of the wiiU ...


 
I know people have liked Sonic games in the past, but would it really make that much a difference? Does Sonic have appeal to the new generation of gamers in the same way it had in the past for my generation? Foxi4 is the exception to the rule of excitement, but he's closer to my age than the age I was when I first played a Sonic game


----------



## kehkou (Feb 7, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Does Sonic have appeal to the new generation of gamers in the same way it had in the past for my generation?


I guess that's why they paired it with a CGG cartoon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2014)

if this is going to be like heroes and it sure as hell looks like it so far than it's going to suck so hard....


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> heroes





Bladexdsl said:


> suck so hard....


 
...and suddenly it was like a little piece of my childhood got stabbed.
The general response would be to question how any human could not like Sonic Heroes,
The answer: ...there is no answer


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2014)

I wonder how they will do the part where you find out Knuckles tested positive for performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 7, 2014)

Heien said:


> I just dont understand all this bashing, game looks pretty nice. Definitely goes into my to play list.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2014)

No your probably right , but im thinking exclusives on any console should be the ones that are mass advertised 





Qtis said:


> I know people have liked Sonic games in the past, but would it really make that much a difference? Does Sonic have appeal to the new generation of gamers in the same way it had in the past for my generation? Foxi4 is the exception to the rule of excitement, but he's closer to my age than the age I was when I first played a Sonic game


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> ...and suddenly it was like a little piece of my childhood got stabbed.
> The general response would be to question how any human could not like Sonic Heroes,
> The answer: ...there is no answer


 

I thought the answer was "because it's a bad game."


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sonic Heroes wasn't terrible but it wasn't great but this new one looks great and different, i'm all for it.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> I meant design wise, but yeah, it doesn't match his personality.
> Tails was mean to be young, inexperience(Also that is why he can't go super without Super Emeralds), sweet-natured and humble, he is looking like the average sidekick without any super powers.


 

Whoa. Whoa. Hold it right there.

1 - Its been confirmed that Sonic 2D era was roughly... what... 5-10 years prior to Sonic Adventure I think it was? It's been noted that Sonic "Looked Younger" in his '2D' model during generations.

2 - This means that over these years, leading up to Tails being able to stand mano e mano with technologically and combat-wise with Eggman. He's no longer *inexperienced* in the least.

3 - Thanks to his growing up, he's a little more show offy and being able to stand on par with Eggman a few time's boosted his self esteem and pride, making him less humble than before.

4 - Tails' schticks are his flight and his intelligence. His speed's impressive but not that much. In this case he's perfectly aligned with his growth, seeing as he's shown a fairly incredible intelligence over the series and ever increasing it. However as he isn't that fast he relies on his tech to make up for it to keep up with being able to support sonic.


Now, back to #1 - Sonic's grown up, he's grown taller, more lithe. This isn't a design travesty, he's become less and less 'fat' over time. As for stick levels, that's a design choice.

Knuckle's upper body I'm iffy about, but it does catch that he's especially strong in upper body since he's constantly digging like a boss. Although it could use some deflation... some.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2014)

VartioArtel said:


> Whoa. Whoa. Hold it right there.
> 
> 1 - Its been confirmed that Sonic 2D era was roughly... what... 5-10 years prior to Sonic Adventure I think it was? It's been noted that Sonic "Looked Younger" in his '2D' model during generations.
> 
> ...


 

On behalf of human decency, can we stop trying to discuss Sonic continuity and character motivation?


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> On behalf of human decency, can we stop trying to discuss Sonic continuity and character motivation?


 
You, talking about human decency? That's a new one.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 7, 2014)

Walker D said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## VMM (Feb 7, 2014)

Knucles... what did I told you about skipping leg day?


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2014)

WTFS WITH ALL THIS CHARACTER ASSASINATION .. JESUS.. IF YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT ANYTHING IT SHOULD STILL BE THIS BULLSHIT eGGMAN MONIKA . iTS dR rOBOTNIK ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE...   god damn caps.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Thank you!


Honestly, this facial expression reminds me of Mr.Bean.


----------



## zeello (Feb 7, 2014)

saw this on miiverse today:


----------



## Red_Savarin (Feb 8, 2014)

they're going to make a movie too  



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 8, 2014)

There's a rumor about Sony making a Sonic movie. I actually believe that it will happen.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> There's a rumor about Sony making a Sonic movie. I actually believe that it will happen.


 
What, we're going from Nintega to Sonyc now?

I can't keep up anywhere.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2014)

sony wont be making it because the deal sega have is with nintendo now exclusive


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, now I get why they are all wrapped up.


Spoiler



For playing games too much.  Link


----------



## Qtis (Feb 8, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> sony wont be making it because the deal sega have is with nintendo now exclusive


Does it include all rights to the sonic franchise or just the games? It would be surprising if they actually gave the rights exclusive to Nintendo with everything included


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2014)

you do realize the movie line was a joke


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I know people have liked Sonic games in the past, but would it really make that much a difference? Does Sonic have appeal to the new generation of gamers in the same way it had in the past for my generation? Foxi4 is the exception to the rule of excitement, but he's closer to my age than the age I was when I first played a Sonic game


 

Completely anecdotal but my nephew loves Sonic. He was having a whale of a time playing Sonic Adventure 2 at mine last night.


Shame, the Sonic Adventure gaems are shit.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 8, 2014)

that looks terrible
I'm glad I stopped caring about Sonic a long time ago


----------



## matpower (Feb 8, 2014)

VartioArtel said:


> Whoa. Whoa. Hold it right there.
> 
> 1 - Its been confirmed that Sonic 2D era was roughly... what... 5-10 years prior to Sonic Adventure I think it was? It's been noted that Sonic "Looked Younger" in his '2D' model during generations.
> 
> ...


Officially, Sonic is 15/16(Adventure states 15, Jam states 16 and Sonic 3 states 15~16] and Tails is 8 years old btw.
Also I think he is inexperienced comparated to Sonic and he is less "show off" guy than Sonic.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 8, 2014)

Besides the horrible camera angles I loved the Sonic Adventure games, the 2nd over the 1st of course. I'm excited for this game, i'm glad Sonic got a change because the last few titles have been horrible or boring. I like the design change as well, they look more mature and it makes more sense for Knuckles to be bulked out. He has such a strong punch and lots of strength in each game but his physical appearance doesn't match up. If Sonic Boom does turn out to be an awful game then just add it to the list with the others but I see much potential in it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 8, 2014)

Look at what they did to Sonic and Knuckles. Why?


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Feb 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 8, 2014)

i think it's nice idea for knuckles, i just don't like how THEY did it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2014)

they were on the right track with generations...than they went back to smoking opium and look whats happened


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> they were on the right track with generations...than they went back to smoking opium and look whats happened


 
it's not the same team behind Sonic Gen & Sonic Boom


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2014)

Is this better?


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Feb 9, 2014)

OH GOD WHY!!!!!!!!!!! 
THEY LOOK SO WEIRD


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Is this better?





Dubstep's for losers, this is much better


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> it's not the same team behind Sonic Gen & Sonic Boom


i know that's what sega gets for smoking dope!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought the Sonic Boom referred to the sales projections for Nintendo's consoles and that it was capitalized because it was such groundbreaking news. I'm disappointed a bit; I suppose a new Sonic game is okay (not that I've played any since Zero Gravity).


----------



## Arras (Feb 9, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Besides the horrible camera angles I loved the Sonic Adventure games, the 2nd over the 1st of course. I'm excited for this game, i'm glad Sonic got a change because *the last few titles have been horrible or boring*. I like the design change as well, they look more mature and it makes more sense for Knuckles to be bulked out. He has such a strong punch and lots of strength in each game but his physical appearance doesn't match up. If Sonic Boom does turn out to be an awful game then just add it to the list with the others but I see much potential in it.


They weren't actually. Lost Worlds was debatable but not horrible and Generations and Colours both were great.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just play it and than judge it :3
It's maybe not as we used to it but it might be interesting.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> They weren't actually. Lost Worlds was debatable but not horrible and Generations and Colours both were great.


 
I apologize, actually forgot about Generations which was a very good game, I plan on buying Lost World as well even though people say its horrible.


----------



## zeello (Feb 9, 2014)

emigre said:


> Completely anecdotal but my nephew loves Sonic. He was having a whale of a time playing Sonic Adventure 2 at mine last night.
> 
> 
> Shame, the Sonic Adventure gaems are shit.


SA2B is a good game, and not shit

on topic, I will disown Sonic Boom if it uses too many buttons for combat.


----------

